

Ask HN: ways to enable gifting in your app? - bosky101

'tis the holiday season, and many of us might like to integrate gifting in our products. Bonus points if it is something that can be integrated in a day.<p>ps: although all ideas or showcasing how your app enables gifting are welcome, for my demo i'm actually interested in a p2p api where personA can gift money to personB to buy a product my app recommends, without getting me involved in the t'xion<p>happy holdays
~B
======
slater
Maybe a user-creatable discount/coupon code and e-mail field for the friend?

E.g., something like: "Hi, your friend [Jane Smith] is a user of [Service XYZ]
and is inviting you to use it! Use the following coupon code to get started!
www.yourservice.com/random-hash/

